# Childs tractor identification request.



## lostinthesauce (11 mo ago)

Hello to all, we are struggling to identify the following tractor from a family member who has passed. Any help would be appreciated. We are looking to learn a bit about the tractor and then have it move to a new home.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The engine is a Clinton V3100, made in Iowa, back in the 1960s thru 1974. 

Here's the engine manual.
Clinton_V-3100-2000_parts_list.pdf (rucenterprises.com) 

A site for engine parts and details.
Clinton Engines

The HQ of Clinton Engine is now the museum.
clintonengines.com 

Personally, I would never let a kid ride that machine because the engine gets super HOT. There is no shield to protect the kids riding it !!!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Its a riding lawn mower, not a toy. I'm guessing early 60's. The paint scheme looks like a David Bradley/Sears.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The body adn frame almost looks like an old Springfield......Can you get a picture of the grill from the front?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Looks like the same category as the old yard dart games we used to play!!! All was fun til someone got stuck in the neck.


----------

